# Can anyone help me with these photos?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 2, 2019)

These photos are of my son. Not the best but I'm happy to have them. He is a wonderful son in every respect but from the time he realized what a camera was he hated to have his picture taken even to this day.
 Both were sent to me and I'd love to have them touched up. Up until a couple of years ago I had a program on my computer with a smudge tool and I made good use of it.
The other day I wanted to use it and all I could find was an eraser. I liked the smudge tool much better. I think I was using Gimp. Not sure.
Anyway, I'd like the background  cleaned up and the women removed in the bottom of the one photo. I'm not fussy. Add more trees, or smudge the whole area. Maybe make his shirt longer in place of the women. 
The one with the motorcycle I would like just him alone and get rid of the red one. Add more rocks,sky, anything in place of  the other motorcycle.
 I want to have them printed out and frame them. 
Does anyone have the time and the tools to do this? I certainly will understand if it isn't possible.
My daughter is very good at this but she is also very busy. I would probably get them back when my son has a long gray beard.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2019)

I sure wish I had some kind of a program to do that for you, Ruth, but I'm technologically impaired....

If all else fails, can you just crop the first picture below the shoulders and crop that woman out?  Also crop off the red bike?  It wouldn't be perfect, but it might do until someone can do it up right.

Maybe someone at a camera/copy shop could do it for you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm no good at things like that, never learned photoshop.  You can go to this site online and click Browse, upload your image and use their numerous tools there.  When you're done you save it back to your computer.  Just uploading it seems to resize it a little smaller. 

 I always copy the picture I'm playing with to My Briefcase or somewhere else on my computer, then use the copy for experimenting.  I struggle to get decent results though.  https://www143.lunapic.com/editor/


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 3, 2019)

Gimp is the one for smudging

But that's a lot of smudging

Might I suggest a better bike

...and appropriate attire








seriously, dial in what you desire (vagueness breeds many renditions) and I'll do my best to accommodate


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm with jujube just crop em.

 

Good luck!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have an app on my I pad. It's called paint can.All the manual brushes you need to alter photos. I scan the photos to my computer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for all your help. Gary,I'd love to show my son the photo you fixed but he wouldn't speak to me for months. He doesn't even know I have this one. I figure once I get it printed out and framed on my shelf he won't even notice. He did get a new bike after this photo was taken. I wish he would get it out of his system. I worry every time he goes out on the darn thing. He better not show up in that attire either. If you would like to try again just leave his clothes and bike alone. Just make nice with the background and get that guys cap and house out of the photo Aunt Bea cropped.

Aunt Bea, your photos are nice. I'd like that guys cap out of the photo though and more of his bike showing. Picky,picky,picky. Thank you for taking the time to do this.

Camper and SeaBreeze I will look into those sites you mentioned but my stomach is still churning from trying it myself.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 3, 2019)

jujube said:


> I sure wish I had some kind of a program to do that for you, Ruth, but I'm technologically impaired....
> 
> If all else fails, can you just crop the first picture below the shoulders and crop that woman out?  Also crop off the red bike?  It wouldn't be perfect, but it might do until someone can do it up right.
> 
> Maybe someone at a camera/copy shop could do it for you?


This is exactly what I would have done also. That is about all I know how to do. I have those markers and twice I’ve used them to blur the background since it was too close to crop. 



Gary O' said:


> Gimp is the one for smudging
> 
> But that's a lot of smudging
> 
> ...



I like this that Gary’s done ,  Ruth. He looks WAY cooler but I can appreciate your reservations :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (Jan 3, 2019)

Actually Gary, that’s an awesome photo. 
You’re good. I wish I still had my bike.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 3, 2019)

The simple crops work best.

But you'd need to provide bigger versions to be sure of a decent print worth framing.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 3, 2019)

. 
Im not very good at this  but I tried. :laugh:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 3, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Does anyone have the time and the tools to do this? I certainly will understand if it isn't possible.
> View attachment 60963



Gave it a shot


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you Keesha. That is the tool that I can't find anymore. I appreciate it. Gary you are a pro. That is what I was looking for. Thanks to all for being helpful. Now to print it out,frame it and put it in my wall unit with the other family photos. He'll never know until he has to clean the place out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 3, 2019)

Good job Gary!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2019)

That's excellent Gary! :coolthumb:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 3, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Does anyone have the time and the tools to do this? I certainly will understand if it isn't possible.
> .View attachment 60962



and...








I sorta ran outa time, so not totally happy with it


----------



## kburra (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Ruth ,I know you now have a suitable pic,but had a spare half hour so played around with photo and placed you son, near Passaic River ...just delete if not want...cheers.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 3, 2019)

kburra said:


> Hi Ruth ,I know you now have a suitable pic,but had a spare half hour so played around with photo and placed you son, near Passaic River ...just delete if not want...cheers.
> 
> View attachment 61000



Hell, I’d trash mine and use this’n
It's gorgeous

Just need to address this little pavement spot showing 'tween the handlebars and tank here and it’s perfect


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2019)

Gary, I loved what you did with the close up and got rid of that pole coming out of his head!

Kburra, I loved the set up at the river!

Ruth, your son is nice looking!


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

AZ Jim said, "Good job, Gary."

I second those sentiments.


----------

